
Building a Native Soundcloud Android App with React Native and Redux - hunvreus
https://wiredcraft.com/blog/native-soundcloud-android-app/?utm_source=hn
======
JayOtter
I've been away from React for a while and haven't really encountered
Redux...is it to replace Flux? Is it worth learning?

~~~
Todd
It seems to be one of the front contenders among the Flux alternatives now.
Another one is Relay/GraphQL.

Redux adheres to the basic unidirectional data flow philosophy of Flux. Where
it mainly differs is that there is one store. All state is kept in a
(potentially large) graph of JS objects and arrays. It is also very functional
in nature.

One advantage is that it solves the Flux store singleton problem. This makes
it more amenable to building isomorphic apps, among other things.

I've been using it and find that it's more straightforward than typical Flux
implementations. There's less boilerplate. It also allows for more
heterogeneous data storage and more flexible structure. You don't need to
create a new store every time you need a new collection, for example. You can
use it to store the majority of your state, and keep your React components
largely stateless.

